# Basel 2018: Oris Sixty-Five Bicolor 40mm and 36mm...



## Dennis Smith

Hi all,

My next watch (in the perfect-for-me 40mm). Has clean looking dial of the 42mm's (and limited Movember) with a tiny splash of color (bronze bezel). I'm not a fan of bronze watches, or that kind of patina, but limited to the edge of the bezel it would be somewhat fun. 40mm has date at six, and the 36mm at three.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Wow that’s just about perfect! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Smith

My thoughts exactly. In fact I'm considering thinning the collection, saving up some funds, and getting both sizes for myself and my wife as a his-and-hers set.


----------



## SaoDavi

Anyone know if there's a bracelet option? 

The dimensions on it sound perfect. Oris just needs a bracelet with a quick-adjusting clasp and they'd kick some pricier watches off my wrist.


----------



## mase44

This one is growing on me. I haven't been a fan of the bronze options before, but I agree this one has just enough bronze to make it work.


----------



## xherion

agreed, this one looks very nice, not too much bronze


----------



## commanche

Part of me wish that the bronze will never patina on this one. I am not sure if I like it the same once it patinas


----------



## Dyneema

I really like it a lot than I thought. Saving up for this one for sure!


----------



## fogbound

Yup...this tops the blue 42 I previously owned. I’m just 15min from an AD.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Love it! And the 36mm model will have date at 3 o'clock. Just like the original did. Can't wait to see one in real life. That bronze bezel really gives it a subtle rich look.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Side by side Bicolors


----------



## Skim_Milk

Very unique. Definitely want to check the 40 out in person.


----------



## EA-Sport

The dial is blue just like the 42mm or black like in the movember? I think it’s blue just not sure. 

Also, how do the heck are these Basel release are not on Oris’s own website? I can’t understand that. Tudor and Rolex both have their new Basel models on their website as soon as they were announced.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bstadt6

I tend to agree. Breitling completely overhauled their page too with all of the new streamlined offerings. It would make sense to at least get them on the page.


----------



## T1meout

Now all they have to do is to release a complete bronze version at 40mm and I’ll buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Big Vern

I have the Movember edition 40mm and it’s my favourite currently.


----------



## redhed18

Still only 100m ???

Sploosh?

*Update: ORIS BASEL PAGE - with everything
*
https://www.oris.ch/en/baselworld

Here's the lineup for Oris 65...

I omitted the links to the NATO or Leathers variants

*Oris Divers 65 (42mm, black dial)*


bracelet
https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-divers-sixty-five/01-733-7720-4054-07-8-21-18


rubber
https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-divers-sixty-five/01-733-7720-4054-07-4-21-18


or Blue Nato, or brown Leather


*Oris Divers 65 (40mm, black dial, bronze)*


*bracelet*
https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-divers-sixty-five/01-733-7707-4354-07-8-20-18


rubber
https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-divers-sixty-five/01-733-7707-4354-07-4-20-18

or Brown Nato, or 2x brown Leather


*Oris Divers 65 (36mm, black dial, bronze)*


bracelet
https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-divers-sixty-five/01-733-7747-4354-07-8-17-18


rubber
https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-divers-sixty-five/01-733-7747-4354-07-4-17-18

or brown Nato, or brown Leather


*Oris Divers 65 (36mm, BLUE dial)*


bracelet
https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-divers-sixty-five/01-733-7747-4055-07-8-17-18


rubber
https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-divers-sixty-five/01-733-7747-4055-07-4-17-18
or Blue Nato, or brown Leather


----------



## redhed18

Or a visual breakdown of the lineup that I slapped together.


----------



## bipyjamas

I owned and sold the 40mm 65 a year or so back as it wore a little too large. Huge fan of 36mm in general, which makes this new 36mm version very tempting!


----------



## CaliMex

Talk about a healthy dose of variety. Not a bad thing though.


----------



## old45

EA-Sport said:


> Also, how do the heck are these Basel release are not on Oris's own website? I can't understand that. Tudor and Rolex both have their new Basel models on their website as soon as they were announced.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are on the page now.


----------



## robattopper

EA-Sport said:


> The dial is blue just like the 42mm or black like in the movember? I think it's blue just not sure.


The dials are most definitely black. Oris had some challenging lighting in their booth, but we did our best!


----------



## omegagmt

I’m excited about the 36mm. To me it makes it more like a vintage. But that 17mm lug width. I hope that’s not true. That would be too narrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam

really liking the new 65 variants....

I'm wondering if the 36mm version will have a more comfortable crown. I wear watches on the right wrist and I found the 65 crown very uncomfortable so much so that I let it go.

Now if the 36mm variant avoids this problem..... my watch plans can get very interesting


----------



## husonfirst

omegagmt said:


> I'm excited about the 36mm. To me it makes it more like a vintage. But that 17mm lug width. I hope that's not true. That would be too narrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 42mm has a 21mm lug width so it wouldn't be out of character for them to go with 17mm on the 36mm watch.


----------



## maikeru

Love the 36mm size, but I am not too sure about the bronze bezel. Still prefer normal SS though.


----------



## Watcher1988

I like it on the bronze!!


----------



## 6R15

HamnJam said:


> really liking the new 65 variants....
> 
> I'm wondering if the 36mm version will have a more comfortable crown. I wear watches on the right wrist and I found the 65 crown very uncomfortable so much so that I let it go.
> 
> Now if the 36mm variant avoids this problem..... my watch plans can get very interesting


Agreed. Loved the 40mm 65 but the crown kept digging into the back of my hands. Had to sell it because of the damage to my skin. None of my other watches do that. Hope it's resolved with the 36mm.


----------



## moarlo

loving the blue 36mm. if the black one didnt have the bronze ring around the bezel, it would be an instacop


----------



## Mister Lamb

Surprised to see how many people are ecstatic over a 36mm case. My wrists are 6.75" and 36mm looks far too small 90% of the time...


----------



## Beena

I have stayed away from WUS for over two years as it wasn’t doing my wallet any favours and I was kind of fed up with the large style watches that are more the fashion these days. I pop in for a visit and see this 36mm beauty and I just have to have one. My most worn watch is a 36mm as I love the size and this just screams out “Buy me!” to me. 

I can’t wait for this to go on sale in the UK.


----------



## climbsmountains86

That 36mm blue on the bracelet is a stand out winner. Having owned the original 40mm reissue I can attest these things hold up well to abuse and getting wet, only issue for me at least was the 40mm case sat to flat and long on my wrist. Looking forward to seeing how these new 36s wear.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BurnSurvivor

I would love to see a wrist shot of a 36mm and 40mm. I’m used to watches being 42mm and up on my 6 3/4” wrist. The blue is just gorgeous... need that one.


----------



## Watchstein

Perfect Perfect Perfect! Perfect size! Perfect dial! Perfect color combinations! and that bezel!! I'm inlove!


----------



## Beena

I emailed a UK Oris dealer to see if they had an idea when they would be available and they reckon after summer  I thought they were being released in April.


----------



## HamnJam

6R15 said:


> Agreed. Loved the 40mm 65 but the crown kept digging into the back of my hands. Had to sell it because of the damage to my skin. None of my other watches do that. Hope it's resolved with the 36mm.


Okay, I'm relieved that I wasn't the only one who had troubles with the crown. I really think it was the way the crown angled below the case.



Mister Lamb said:


> Surprised to see how many people are ecstatic over a 36mm case. My wrists are 6.75" and 36mm looks far too small 90% of the time...


I have 6.5-6.7 wrist and am half excited half worried about the 36mm size in a diver. I enjoy smaller 36-38mm watches that's all dial (saving up for a 36mm Nomos Club). No experience with divers in this range and am curious what the fit will be like.

The vintage look and feel may be what makes the 36mm Diver 65 works tho....


----------



## Loofa

That 36mm version has put this oris on my watch buying radar for the year!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## husonfirst

commanche said:


> Part of me wish that the bronze will never patina on this one. I am not sure if I like it the same once it patinas


I think it it will be quite the contrast with a well-patina'ed bezel and a steel case.


----------



## commanche

husonfirst said:


> I think it it will be quite the contrast with a well-patina'ed bezel and a steel case.


Wish they have a picture with aged bezel to show. I can try to imagine, but the picture will give me better idea heh..


----------



## Sirbusman

Is the 36mm lug width 17mm? It is awkward :/

Really have to see and try on actual thing before decision made. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## garr3tt

I have a blue one 42 mm incoming and now inevitably begun to wonder whether the 40 mm wont suit better my 7.5 inch wrist. Intend to wear it both casual and with shirts and all my watches are below 40 mm...
Can someone with a similar wrist size attest to that?


----------



## ms55

I really like the 40!


----------



## BigBluefish

I'm liking that 36 mm with the bronze bezel for my wife. Silver is not her color. Bronze though, that would work. Brown leather strap (hopefully water resistant) yeah, that might just be the ticket.


----------



## tonester99

adding the 40mm bronze to my buy list.


----------



## timboogeyman

Has anyone taken deliver of a 40mm yet? Really excited to see it in the flesh!


----------



## Beena

timboogeyman said:


> Has anyone taken deliver of a 40mm yet? Really excited to see it in the flesh!


Likewise with the 36mm. I'm desperate to see those in the wild as it's pretty much a guaranteed purchase for me. Looks like late June to see them over here in the UK though unfortunately.


----------



## raheelc

The Eagle has landed! Initial impressions are great! Quality piece, and the bronze has a slightly darker looking tone than I've seen on other watches. The bracelet width is thinner than I expected and tapers quite a bit, but looks great with the watch! I'll post more pictures later this evening once I unwrap the plastic


----------

